# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Days Inn florida mall

## tranzysmitha

Please tell me about Days Inn florida mall  hotel and palce where is located  ?

----------


## davidsmith36

The hotel presents spectacular accommodations and world-class service at the most desirable and convenient location in Orlando. Centrally located within minutes from Walt Disney World and all other Orlando attractions, the hotel is also just a few minutes from the Florida Mall, Central Florida's largest retail center.

----------

